# AC drain in audi a6 2002



## nik2 (Sep 10, 2006)

I got water on carpet on passenger side. I think drain from AC clogged.
But I couldn't find it. Anybody know how ty find it and unclogged?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: AC drain in audi a6 2002 (nik2)*

Check sunroof drains and the drain in the battery tray area, under the large plastic cover immediately in front of the windshield.
You should get the water out ASAP, to prevent odors and even more importantly prevent damage to electronics under pass seat.
See SouthboroAudiGuy's detailed response at the bottom of this post:
http://www.audiforums.com/m_266106/tm.htm


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: AC drain in audi a6 2002 (GLS-S4)*

Gee. I feel like I've "arrived." I'm actually getting quoted on something.








Once you get this cleared out, be sure to check at least once a year. Leaves/pine needles tend to find they're way in there. Also, make sure you REALLY get things dried out. There are some electronics that ride low in the car and can get mucked up if the water flowed in there. Underneath the passenger seat IIRC.
Good luck.


----------

